# Alan Orr's Body Structure sparring DVDs



## SilatFan (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone here seen Alan Orr's Body Structure series?  
Here is the link:

http://www.alanorr.com/htdocs/products/videoproductlist.html

I'm thinking about ordering it but I can't determine what its like.  The descriptions are interesting but some of the videos are making me wonder if its just punching and defending punches to the body.  If anyone here has seen the videos please tell me what they were like.

Thanks


----------



## CheukMo (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't seen them but to me they seem to be (only) techniques taken from Wing Chun without the Wing Chun structure.  That could be good or bad depending on how it is presented and how much the student (video purchaser) knows about WC and their proficiency in other arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2007)

This clear, accessible and well-structured series is a must if you train in Wing Chun of JKD!
from reading the advertisement I would say the videos are not so much about the system of wing chun as how this person presents his philosophy on fighting mixed with some of the concepts of wing chun.
phrases like 





> This clear, accessible and well-structured series is a must if you train in Wing Chun of JKD!


  make ME WONDER WHAT WING CHUN HE STUDIED.
I notice there is no reference as to who he studied with or how long
The ad is filled with all the catch phrases that make people want to buy a produce. Hell it is a very well worded ad. but still gives little in the way of information on what is on the videos

I could be wrong for I have not viewed the videos but i doubt it


----------



## SilatFan (Jun 27, 2007)

While there has not been a lot of information in response to this thread I did want to commend the members of MT.  There is a similar thread on another kung fu based forum that QUICKLY degraded into a mess.   At least this ine has stayed polite.  

But has no one here actually seen the videos to comment?


----------



## CheukMo (Jun 27, 2007)

What are you looking for in the video or what are you trying to learn from the video?  Are you looking for Wing Chun content or just punching/kicking?


----------



## brocklee (Jun 29, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Hell it is a very well worded ad.



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_* I would not of worked out the conceptual application            of Body Structure in this lifetime.  


*_Should read "I would not have worked out...." 

This guy didn't even have this document go to a publicist before sending it to marketing.  There's tons of typos if you spell check the page.  My job consists of working on the internet and finding fraud and that's one of the first things we do to determine whether or not something is fraudulent.  Spell check....If anyone is spending lots of money building a company, they wont over look the small things that take very little time to fix, but have big rewards in the long run.  I use wing chun in my every day situations or when I need to apply thought and a lot of people that I know that use WC also do the same.  This guy didn't use it when creating this article.

Body structure to me sounds like Billy Blanks newest version of Tae Bow.

He talks of how Wing Chun is known as the ultimate street fighting style? lol I think he's talking about WT.  I haven't sparred yet in WC either.
It was my understanding that we can't spar because sparring rewards points for contact and in WC sometimes you can't recognize when contact has been made because it may look like a block.  We Chi Sao, play, practice forms and then open it up in battle.  It's difficult to even show a friend the effectiveness of WC because it's either on or off.  You can only show what it WOULD look like...and then have to describe the effect it would cause.I'd love to read a review, though, after somebody watches it.[/FONT]


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice of this guy to honor his wing chun teacher, the Chu Sau Lei Wing Chun system. Here is the link: 


http://www.chusaulei.com/


basically he iseems to be relaying ideas that are important to him that he learned from master chu. 


:ultracool


----------

